# Myotherapy



## chocolateboy (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I was just wondering if anyone here has regular myotherapy treatments (as I couldn't find anything in the search function), if not I highly suggest you do. It's great for improving mobility and doesn't take nearly as long as smashing and flossing, although it does hurt just a tad bit more. 

I hope this helps anyone with some stubborn knots.


----------

